# OK, I am Left Handed!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My shelter girl Breezey is as sweet as can be, except behind her ears (in the fur). She smells sour, she has 5 acres, a pond, and a pool, and she absolutely loves to swim! What can I do to the fur behind her ears, and her very thick mane to make her smell better? I am also worried about hot spots, but so far, so good. I always blame how bad I am with scissors to being left handed, and using right handed scissors (good excuse, right?)! Any advice to get my sweet girls smell to match her personality is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Of course you're left handed, why am I not surprised  I am too 

Thinning scissors and chamois cloth to try and get her good and dry. Do you trim her feet and the fur between her paw pads also? Try that. Also, do you use ear wash every day? You might also try asking some of the field people how they deal with this. K9design (Anney) is also very experienced at grooming besides doing daily field training (a lot of water work) with her dogs so you might try messaging her for suggestions. Some of it could just be her body ph? My Ellie swims every week, not daily though, and I just towel her dry and keep moving, she's probably had 5 baths with shampoo in her whole life. The only time she really smells is if she gets a yeast infection in her ear. Some people swear by coconut oil or Braggs raw apple cider vinegar, a capful in the food every day to help.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Use a stripper to get that area thinned out. Use vinegar rinse every once in a while...

*** My Jacks is due for a vinegar rinse fwiw. And a trimming around the neck.  

(I'm a lefty but use my right hand for cutting and stripping - my left hand is pretty much useless for anything but hand-writing and opening doors)


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Megora said:


> Use a stripper to get that area thinned out. Use vinegar rinse every once in a while...
> 
> *** My Jacks is due for a vinegar rinse fwiw. And a trimming around the neck.
> 
> (I'm a lefty but use my right hand for cutting and stripping - my left hand is pretty much useless for anything but hand-writing and opening doors)


OMG, Breezey would be lucky to have ears if I tried to use my right hand! I have thinning shears, what is a stripper...sound either dangerous or really fun!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Of course you're left handed, why am I not surprised  I am too
> 
> Thinning scissors and chamois cloth to try and get her good and dry. Do you trim her feet and the fur between her paw pads also? Try that. Also, do you use ear wash every day? You might also try asking some of the field people how they deal with this. K9design (Anney) is also very experienced at grooming besides doing daily field training (a lot of water work) with her dogs so you might try messaging her for suggestions. Some of it could just be her body ph? My Ellie swims every week, not daily though, and I just towel her dry and keep moving, she's probably had 5 baths with shampoo in her whole life. The only time she really smells is if she gets a yeast infection in her ear. Some people swear by coconut oil or Braggs raw apple cider vinegar, a capful in the food every day to help.


It's not in her ears, it's the fur behind it. I do use Brags in their water. I have coconut oil and will 
see if it helps. I give her an ear rub and need to wash my hands, YUCK!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mars - Coat King Stripper, Available in 7 sizes

 

12 blades works fine. It just quickly removes a lot of the soft fluff in those areas.


----------

